# We made it on the local news!!



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey gang! A field reporter for one of the local news stations called this morning and asked if he could come by and interview me for a story about Halloween decorators and the effort and money that's spent during Halloween. He had seen my Jack-o-Lantern arch on YouTube and tracked me down! They came earlier in the day and interviewed me for the story that was to air at 5:00 PM and 6:00 PM. THEN they showed up just before 5:00 to do lead-in to the story LIVE at both 5:00 and 6:00! It was a BLAST! While it wasn't as dark as I would have liked it to be, the story was still VERY good. They even showed part of my YouTube video in the story! Here's the link to the story and video! http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=17897410&title=utahns-fork-out-a-lot-of-dough-for-halloween

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome, your display is definitely worth broadcasting. 

"It's more interesting to be fun." I like your style.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats! you earned it!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very cool!! The arch is fantastic!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic......Any press is good press  Looks really cool too


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Love it! very original & creative


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the great comments! I STILL am amazed at how cool the arch is when it's doing it's thing! Personally, I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats. I was a news videographer at KSL 30 years ago so I just missed seeing your arch:jol:


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic! Congrats. You deserve it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on making the news!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Disney-Fan-Reborn. Congratulations on making the news; that was so exciting!!! Your arch is crazy amazing!! I loved it! I enjoyed the article too. I did spend a lot on Halloween candy this year, way to much. Plus I bought about half a dozen big pumpkins at a road side stand (something I never do). Oh well.

Anyway, congratulations!!! It was great!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow to cool , like the light show


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to get my mind out of the gutter when I read these thread titles, lol

Congrats on the coverage! I've always loved your arch also since I ran across it on youtube. Way to go!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You looked great and made the Halloween community proud. Love your arch. I just have to comment on the other story. I would love to live in on old church. Think of how much room you would have.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

scareme said:


> You looked great and made the Halloween community proud. Love your arch. I just have to comment on the other story. I would love to live in on old church. Think of how much room you would have.


I agree! AND she still has space that she has yet to remodel! CRAZY! I'd be all about adding a real pipe organ and making a production out of the whole thing! LOL


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great work - it shows off very well!


----------

